# Will 18s rub on an 04?



## Kiwi04GTO (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi there,

Apologies for if this has been questioned already, am super new here!. I've just purchased (few weeks ago) an 04 and want to go up a size on the 17 rims to 18s. The only thing I'm worried about is if they will rub the wheel well. There's a spot on the drivers side front when you turn hard right it's rubbed from a previous curb incident that's pulled the well in (it's getting fixed so this shouldn't be an issue). 

Does anyone have any advice as to what ratio would be suitable for 18s not to rub?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Offset, wheel width and tire size are the determining factors. There are not a ton of wheels with a 120mm pattern and a big enough offset to run big wheels and big tires. Some 05's and 06s came with 18s as an option with 8" wide, 48mm neg offset and 235 tires. You can fudge those #s a little. Some combos require fender rolling. There's not a hug amount of room. I run 17s that are 9" wide with 275s in the back 255s on 8" wide in the front with 56mm back and 43mm front offset with rolled fenders. The combination makes the difference as it would with 18s. On the front camber matters too to prevent strut rub. Higher offset moves the tire in and lower out


----------

